

New research reveals how long to sit and stand at your desk for best health - jmilloy
http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/1477925/new-research-reveals-how-long-to-sit-and-stand-at-your-desk-for-best-health

======
jmilloy
I'm looking now for the study. If someone else finds it first, I'd love to
replace this with a source article.

